# Clear Fork Muskie



## Airboyups (May 29, 2011)

I was hoping to try for Muskie this spring, I’m just getting started fishing for them. Was reading up on Clear Fork, anybody have tips or advice for me on Clear Fork Muskie? Thanks!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Motor around and get a feel for the lake before you put any lures out. The depths change very quickly and you can get snagged and lose lures if you don’t know what’s coming. A map chip in your GPS helps, but it’s not fool proof.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Early May can be real good. Boated 5 one morning bass fishing. If it gets weeds this year troll the line. Last 2 years the lake has had no weeds.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Do the easy way go to a dam spillway and catch one lol.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ir0nMan said:


> Do the easy way go to a dam spillway and catch one lol.


But do spillway musky count? Discuss...


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Only if you snag them.....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's been a lot tougher since the city of Mansfield has decided to put weed killer in by the metric tons the last year or so.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Deazl666 said:


> But do spillway musky count? Discuss...


Nope there is skill to it but not the same. To be clear not a musky guy more of a musky avoider guy lol


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> It's been a lot tougher since the city of Mansfield has decided to put weed killer in by the metric tons the last year or so.


I did not fish CF last year after hearing about the lack of weeds and also some buddies struggling more than usual there. I didn’t know who/how killed the weeds. Why’d they do that?


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

bman said:


> I did not fish CF last year after hearing about the lack of weeds and also some buddies struggling more than usual there. I didn’t know who/how killed the weeds. Why’d they do that?


I heard they treated the water several times with copper sulfate in an effort to control the algae. If that is true the dying off of the weeds would be a side effect of that.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

ErieEye said:


> I heard they treated the water several times with copper sulfate in an effort to control the algae. If that is true the dying off of the weeds would be a side effect of that.


It’s a water supply lake, so it doesn’t surprise me they reacted the way they did if they started seeing an algae bloom. I never recall seeing toxic algae-only suspended green algae. Never the blue-green stuff. Wonder how long until the weeds come back. Or if they keep dropping copper sulfate and killing the weeds. Such a bummer. The weeds are the primary reason why it was a good bass lake. Won’t stay that way for long with no weeds.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Unfortunate truth with sourcewater lakes is that a clean water supply comes first and recreation second. Its inconvenient for fisherman but it's a necessary evil sometimes


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Until government cracks down on current farm practices I wouldn't plan on the weed beds returning. The problem isn't with the cities having to treat their water supplies, they're doing what they have to do. The problem is with the water that's leaving the farm fields through field tiles especially. A lot of the upground reservoirs in my area are treated every summer and fall with copper sulfate. Consequently a lot of these reservoirs that had weed beds in them no longer do. As the weed beds have disappeared the quality of the fishing has changed dramatically and not for the better. I'm hoping lake Eries new impaired designation will help turn things around.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

ErieEye nailed it. Unfortunately i think the almighty dollar will prevent any crackdown on farming practices.


----------

